# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  ¿Lúcuma o Palta en Cañete?

## AIRTON

Hola: 
Tengo 20 has en Cañete, y tengo una duda sembrar palta hass ó Lucuma.
Estas hectáreas tienen agua todo el año.
Esta en una zona muy accesible con carretera, y cerca de  la ciudad de Imperial.
Les agradecería  sus opiniones.Temas similares: Alquilo terreno cañete Compra de Terreno en Cañete Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc Comercialización de la mandarina en Cañete

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola: 
> Tengo 20 has en Cañete, y tengo una duda sembrar palta hass ó Lucuma.
> Estas hectáreas tienen agua todo el año.
> Esta en una zona muy accesible con carretera, y cerca de la ciudad de Imperial.
> Les agradecería sus opiniones.

 Estimado AIRTON: 
Como te comentaba en privado; mi humilde opinión sería que optes por la palta hass, ya que el mercado estadounidense acaba de abrir sus puertas a este producto y sus oportunidades de crecimiento son ampliamente favorables hoy en día, si es que se maneja bien el campo y se hace un buen trabajo de comercialización. 
Yo siempre recomiendo a los usuarios de este foro que apunten a producir productos exportables, ya que asó podran conseguir mejores precios para sus productos; pero hay que tener en cuenta que producir fruta de exportación requiere de mayor inversión por parte del agricultor. 
Por otra parte, tampoco me parece que se una mala idea el cultivar lúcuma en tu terrreno, pero te sugeriría tratar de cultivarla orgánicamente. La harina de lúcuma se viene exportando cada vez más, y me parece que este es un producto que se cotiza mejor si es orgánico. 
Como te decía en el mensaje privado, deben haber varios factores más a tomar en cuenta para tomar una decisión acertada, pero esa es mi opinión desde el punto de vista de la comercialización y las oportunidades que tienen ambas frutas como cultivo; por lo que espero que otros usuarios te puedan dar su opinión teniendo en cuenta los aspectos técnicos y climáticos que influyen éstos. 
Te recomiendo hacer un análisis detallado de la situación de tu campo de lúcuma actualmente y cómo te ha rendido en estos años, para que decidas si sigues o no con este cultivo. Definitivamente, si te ha ido mal, o no te ha ido tan bien con la lúcuma, tal vez podrías probar con la palta hass... Ahora, la idea es que no te vaya a ir peor que con la lúcuma, así que infórmate bien antes de tomar la decisión. 
Y finalmente, independientemente del cultivo que elijas sembrar, acuérdate que tienes este portal para plantear tus dudas y hacer las consultas del caso para que obtengas lo mejores resultados. En ese sentido, te recomiendo hacerle un seguimiento a tu cultivo a través de un tema en el foro para que podamos seguir la evolución de tu campo a través del proceso. Si todo sale bien, es probable que tengas interesados en tu producto antes de que hayas cultivado. Pero si las cosas no te están saliendo muy bien, AgroFórum.pe es una excelente herramienta para recibir consejos útiles para tratar de solucionar los problemas que se te presenten en el camino. 
Bueno AIRTON, esa es mi humilde recomendación sobre algunas de las cosas a tener en cuenta para que tomes la decisión final; así que dale algo más de tiempo al tema para que ver qué nos responden los demás usuarios del foro que sepan sobre estos cultivos. 
Saludos y buena suerte.  :Wink:  
PD: Acuérdate que yo estoy interesado en tu producción, pero es importante garantizar estándares de calidad para poder comercializar en los mercados internacionales.

----------


## Luch0

Hola soy de cañete y conosco la zona de imperial, de acuerdo a lo experimentado con algunos compañeros es una buena zona y adaptable para la palta, debido a las condiciones de clima y suelo ( zona media - alta del valle ), es por ello que te recomendaria a ojos cerrado sembrar palta, pues conosco a muy buenos productores de la zona de cañete a los cuales les va bien, pues existe un mayor informacion, ademas de tener un proveedor de plantas cercana ( vivero ). 
Es sabido  ademas que ya se abrio el mercado para la palta en USA, asi ke no tendrias pierde en cuanto oportunidad de comercializar dicho cultivo ( hay exportador y hay empacadora en cañete ), y mejor aun, bien manejado este cultivo te brinda un 90% exportable, creo Airton que estas pensando en lo correcto si piensas sembrar palta. 
Es mi modesta opinion.. 
salu2. 
Lucho

----------


## rolando jorge

Buenas recurro a sus comentarios y experiencias para saber en que mes es recomendable la siembra de la palta, tengo un terreno de 3 1/2 hectareas tambien en cañete por la zona de herbay y la verdad que me gustaria incursionar en la fruta sobre todo la palta, normalmente siembro pepino y maiz y el terreno es de primera asi que me gustaria darle mejor utilidad, me estuve informando de los metodos de siembra, sobre todo de la dencidad y quisiera saber tambien si se puede conseguir el numero de plantas como para este terreno cerca del valle....  gracias de antemano

----------


## AGROINVESTA

El valle de Cañete, tienen muy buenas condiciones para el desarrollo de la agricultura para exportación, como lo es la disponibilidad de agua durante todo el año, que en estos momentos es muy dificil encontrarlo en los valles costeros, por otro lado la cercanía a Lima, que hace que los costos de transporte de los productos sea más rápido y de menor costo.
El desarrollo de la palta en el Valle de Cañete ha venido incrementandose en los últimos años, hay pequeños agricultores que están dejando de sembrar los cultivos tradicionales en el valle (maíz, algodón, camote, etc.) para sembrar los cultivos de agroexportacion con el holantao, citircos y paltos.  
Si bien es cierto, hay mucha expectativa por sembrar palta "Hass", es bueno saber que no en todo el valle de Cañete se puede cultivar, ya que se necesita buenos suelos, es decir tengan baja salinidad y sobre todo con una textura entre franco a franco arenoso, para que ayude a drenar todo exceso de agua.
Te recomiendo que puedas hacer un análisis de suelo y confirmar que cuentas con las características deseadas. 
AGROINVESTA

----------


## ccc19744

cuanto9 quieres por tu 20 hectarias

----------


## mjuypon

Buen día Airton, por las condiciones edáficas (suelo y agua), además de las condiciones climáticas
del lugar es adecuado para sembrar la Palta var. Hass, que además tiene un mercado asegurado.
La segunda opción de la lucuma, la zona es muy adecuada, el mercado de la harina de lucuma,
la pulpa deshidratada y otros productos agroindustriales tienen un mercado asegurado no solo en
el Perú, sino en el mercado internacional; en Argentina un postre con lucuma es una delicia exótica,
un sabor incomparable. En mi opinion muy personal te recomiendo sembrar lucuma es el producto bandera
del PERU y con un mercado con crecimiento vertiginoso.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

EStimados colegas: 
Respecto a la consulta para Cañete, de hecho si se trata de Imperial, la palta es la mejor opción, si duda. Pero respecto a la zona de Herbay, si es herbay bajo no recomendaría palta, dado que la napa freática es alta. Si es herbay alto, o Palo Herbay estaría muy bien. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## juancho1952

Ingeniero SOTO , y para la zona de Putinza al lado del rio , es recomendable la palta hass?. Gracias de atemano.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Juan: 
El tema es que haya un buen drenaje. La tristeza del palto es causada por un hongo llamado *Phytophtora cinammoni* . Este hongo afecta a la planta en condiciones de humedad de suelo alta, por lo que usualmente es problema en suelos de mal drenaje y acillosos. 
Efectivamente existen patrones tolerantes a la enfermedad , pero el manejo de una enfermedad debe ser preventivo. Habría que hacer ver el nivel de la napa freática, y la infiltración.  
Finalmente en la zona de cañete y chincha existen viveristas muy reconocidos con quien podrías adquirir plantones garantizados (de ser apto el terreno) e implementar un plan de Control integrado de la enfermedad, el cual pasa básicamente por : 
1. Uso de plantones injertados en variedades tolerantes como la Duke 6, Duke 7 , Topa Topa u otros.
2. Si es riego por goteo o microaspersión, usar el sistema de cama levantada
3. Uso de productos como el ALLIETE y el Phyton 27 o Ridomil granulado como parte dle manejo químico.
4. Evaluación de campo con la finalidad de monitorear un posible ingreso de la enfermedad. 
Espero poderte haber ayudado. 
Atte, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T
989155793

----------


## Cañete Perú

Existe la posibilidad de sembrar *arandanos*, se ve muy prometedor, y los precios no estan nada malos.
Saludos.

----------

